# 99211 and U/A



## NESmith (Feb 13, 2012)

If a patient comes into an office with a supected UTI and the MA does a DIP Stick U/A and gives the results to the ARNP who looks at the results and signs off on them can a 99211 be billed for the work of the MA? Thanks as always for your help.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't beleive a 99211 can be billed unless the ARNP sees the patient, just signing off on the results is not enough to substiantiate billing any level.  

This is a description for the 99211 from the Super Coder web site:

_CPT code 99211 differs from the other office visit codes in that it does not require the three E/M components.  In addition, the code descriptor specifies that the visit "may not require the presence of a physician." The advantage: CPT code 99211 can be reported for brief but medically necessary visits either with the physician or with a nurse or other applicable nonphysician practitioners (NPPs), such as physician assistants (PA), nurse practitioners (NP), and certified nurse specialists (CNS). Report separate and significant E/M services, including outpatient visits (CPT code range 99201-99215) on the same day as another service or procedure.  In most cases it is appropriate to append a modifier to the E/M service code _

An MA is not included in the description as a billable party.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 13, 2012)

You cannot use the 99211 in this instance because to use this level for ancillary personnel tje visit must meet the incident to parameters,  that is it must be a follow up encounter to a provider visit for the same problem.  An MA cannot see a patient for a new problem and be the one to give the patient the ex and plan of care.  The patient needs to see the provider face to face.


----------

